
Why you need a password manager - NerdOfLinux
https://medium.com/nerdoflinux/why-you-need-a-password-manager-4017ee7f4daf
======
chrisswanda
I've been running Bitwarden for about a year (self-hosted).

Couldn't be happier with it. And it is open-source.

[https://bitwarden.com/](https://bitwarden.com/)

------
diomande
Mariage

